# IBC Ablauf dicht machen ....



## Michael H (24. Dez. 2013)

Hallo

Da ich hier ein paar IBC 's rumstehen hab , gehts nun darum die unten am Ablaufhahn dicht zu bekommen .
Einfach den vorhandenen Hahn zudrehen lang mir nicht , da ich bei manchen nicht mehr dran kommen , da die im Boden Versenkt werden .
Hab nun Versucht mit einer 2 Zoll Muffe und einen Stoper den Ablauf dicht zu bekommen , funktioniert aber nicht da das Gewinde viel zu grob ist am IBC.
Hab auch Versucht ob die Deckel von 20 Liter Kunststoff Kanister passen , ist aber auch ein anderes Gewinde .

Hier im Forum ist bestimmt jemand der auch das Problem hatte und es Gelöst hat

Bin für alles Offen , hauptsache Dauerhaft und Sicher Dicht ....


----------



## Zermalmer (25. Dez. 2013)

*AW: IBC Ablauf dicht machen ....*

Hallo Michael,
auch wenn ich keine IBC's habe und die nicht unterirdisch vergraben will 

Selbst wenn die 2" Stopfen nicht im Gewinde passen (vermutlich Metrisches Gewinde zu Zoll Gewinde)
Was würde gegen einen Dichtring auf beiden Seiten und z.B. einer guten Ladung Innotec sprechen?
Vor dem Verschrauben gut auf das Gewinde und die Dichtringe aufbringen und nach dem Verschrauben dichtend um die Verschraubungsstellen verstreichen.

Der Dichtgummi presst sich an die Verschraubung und den Stopfen und das Innotec dichtet den Rest ab.


----------



## Patrick K (25. Dez. 2013)

*AW: IBC Ablauf dicht machen ....*

Hallo Michael

 Innotec dichtet den Rest ab mmmmhhhh oder auch nicht 

Ich schau mal ,im Garten __ fliegen noch ein paar Deckel ,passend  für IBC Verschluss rum 

(Glaub ich mal, du weist doch ich hab alles ausser Geld und Zeit lol ) ich sag dir nächste Woche bescheid 


Gruss aus Meckrem OBS


----------



## Michael H (25. Dez. 2013)

*AW: IBC Ablauf dicht machen ....*

An Innotec hab ich auch schon gedacht , das wäre dann meine letzte Version .

Hmmm Patrick , 3 x bitte


----------



## Sternie (25. Dez. 2013)

*AW: IBC Ablauf dicht machen ....*

Frohe Weihnachten Michael,

es gibt für kleines Geld Verschlußkappen für den Ablauf, z.B. die hier:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Regenwassertank-IBC-Kappe-Verschlusdeckel-2-130-/170408708733?pt=DE_Haus_Garten_Garten_Bew%C3%A4ssern&hash=item27ad268a7d

Haben wir bei uns auch verwendet, die halten absolut dicht.


----------



## Michael H (25. Dez. 2013)

*AW: IBC Ablauf dicht machen ....*

Hallo

Ja genau sowas hab ich gesucht , Danke


----------



## Michael H (8. Feb. 2014)

*AW: IBC Ablauf dicht machen ....*

Hallo

So 3 IBC 's wären dicht .

Da ich noch einen IBC als Quarantäne Becken benutzen will , und später nicht mehr an den Ablaufhahn komme , hab ich was gefunden womit ich auf 1 Zoll Gewinde komme . Von da dann ein Übergang ( Zoll / 40 PVC ) . So könnte ich mir das Rohr hinzieh wo ich wollte , noch einen Kugelhahn drauf und gut ist .

Brauche dort nicht unbedingt einen 100 er Ablauf , wenn das mal Geleert werden sollte kann es Ruhig etwas länger dauern . Soviel zum Thema 40 er Ablauf ( nur ) ....

Hier mal der Link dazu .....

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Regenwassertank-IBC-Container-Adapter-1-AG-H25-/180664890721?pt=DE_Haus_Garten_Garten_Bewässern&hash=item2a10777561

Oder habt ihr noch eine andere Lösung .....?


----------



## Michael H (2. Jan. 2018)

Hallo
Ich schreib mal hier weiter um keinen neuen Thread aufzu machen .
Nun suche ich schon ne Stunde einen IBC Auslauf Übergang auf 50 mm HT .
Gibt es den sowas nicht ...?


----------



## Zacky (2. Jan. 2018)

* defekter Link entfernt *


* defekter Link entfernt *


----------



## Michael H (3. Jan. 2018)

Morsche

Das ist schon mal nicht schlecht , gefällt mir aber nicht ...

Nach langem Suchen , werde mir eher was anderes zusammen stellen . 

https://www.hanako-koi.de/teichtechnik/fittinge-pvc-teile/kugelhahn/pvc-kugelhahn-ohne-ueberwurf-50mm-econo-line-10-
bar

https://www.hanako-koi.de/teichtech...ppel/pvc-gewindestueck-d-5063-x-2-quot-aussen

https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B0...0-b19b-49a5-ba01-794d4f42e505&pf_rd_i=desktop


----------

